

Show HN: a better visual admin for redis - jimfleming
http://blog.freeflow.io/reddish-a-better-visual-admin-for-redis

======
radikalus
Looks nice and is definitely something I'd get some use out of -- it would be
good to provide some more information...

What kind of analytics and visualization are you going to provide?

"Real-time" takes many meanings and for many visualization tasks, particularly
on rapidly changing data, requires some computation map-reduction to craft
presentable metrics.

Or are your just emitting on a callback updates of the key-val pairs? (Which
could still definitely be useful, but then reddish wouldn't really be an
endpoint for redis analysis)

~~~
jimfleming
Thanks!

We use real-time to refer to two different things:

If a key is deleted (or any other update is made), the interface reflects that
change. Right now we throttle those updates and have some other ideas to limit
them so the interface isn't overwhelmed if 1m keys suddenly expire.

We also use real-time to describe the analytics. They're still in development
but in their current form are line and pie graphs of user-selected data
(optionally over time). There are a number of avenues we could take when it
comes to visualizations and user feedback will impact how we proceed after the
initial prototype of the visualizations is released.

------
karlherler
Seems really cool but the signup on <https://reddi.sh/> sends me to a 404
([https://reddi.us2.list-
manage.com/subscribe/post?u=50cd9ee6a...](https://reddi.us2.list-
manage.com/subscribe/post?u=50cd9ee6ae950c62ef5fed918&id=50d7ec1f2f)).

Probably due too the Certificate for https used by mailchimp is for
*mailchimp.com domains while you are on a us2.list-manage.com. It worked fine
when i switched to http.

I used Chrome 17.0.963.12 on a mac.

~~~
jimfleming
Whoops, link fixed - sorry about that.

------
mapleoin
Here's a screenshot from my browser IceWeasel (Debian's Firefox) 3.5.16:
<http://i.imgur.com/IlL0W.png>

~~~
jimfleming
atm we are only supporting the latest browser versions to speed up development
but if there's enough interest in supporting other versions we're happy to do
so

~~~
Skywing
After looking at your CSS, I believe the only issue is that you don't appear
to be defining how the newer HTML5 elements should be displayed. It's common
to simply put display: block, or inline-block, for all of the HTML5 element
that you're using. This should fix the garbled mess that you see in the
screenshot. I don't believe that there is much more to it than that. Although,
I do not have the version of Firefox mentioned to test on.

------
latch
Maybe I'm being stupid, but it isn't clear to me if this is a hosted service
or something I'd host myself (like phpmyadmin)

~~~
jimfleming
Its a hosted service. Good point though, we'll update the copy so its more
clear.

~~~
latch
The copy on <https://reddi.sh/> is fine. It's more the blog post that talked
about phpmyadmin and stuff that I found confusing.

How do you plan on handling security? Seems like people will need to poke
holes in the FW directly into their data store for this (that's probably the
other thing that was pulling me towards a non-hosted product).

~~~
jimfleming
You can either connect directly to public instances (like from redistogo.com)
or use our proxy which will (before we release) support encrypted connections.

------
mmatey
Looks great, signed up for the beta.

The logo though.. way too busy. Maybe it's just me, but I can hardly read it.

------
Skywing
I like these types of applications. I think real-time data visualization is
neat, especially on kind of a meta level like this. What makes this one
different than Radish, though? (<http://radishapp.com/>) Even the name is
similar.

~~~
jimfleming
Radish is for performance monitoring whereas Reddish is like a GUI for the
data itself.

As for the name, we're each named similarly to redis, its bound to happen.

------
Nikkau
"better visual" Where are screenshots?

~~~
jimfleming
Ahh, yes - adding some now, until then you can see visual representations of
the interface on the splash.

------
burke_holland
Nice! Geez and finally.

